# shur toss wingers



## hdlabs (Nov 1, 2006)

Can anyone share any experiences with the shur toss wingers? Is it worth the money to get a gunners up or a zinger winger?
Thanks.

http://www.dogsafield.com/prodinfo.asp?number=R001-013


----------



## Brad Overstreet (Feb 20, 2008)

prefer Gunners Up. They have a great product and have great customer service.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Frank B (Sep 24, 2003)

Check your PM.

Frank


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Prefer ZW for their Quality of construction and customer service. First class product.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

I am a huge fan of the Shur-toss wingers! For club/test/trial purposes, I think they are the very best wingers available. For personal training, if you are somewhat limited to length for keeping/hauling equipment this may be an issue. The ST folds up nicely into a bag that is similar to a ski bag, so it takes up very little diameter room, but length it is long.


----------

